# American Flyer Frontiersman Truscott set info



## cale10 (Jun 15, 2013)

Hi everyone, I have what im pretty sure to be a Frontiersman Truscott set, but i pretty sure its missing some pieces (the camera, figures, and cannon for sure), but i also have a lot of extras that came in the box when it was given to me by a relative and i dont know whats original to the set and whats extra. Ive found a few sites that say the Truscott version exists, but there are no details as to what exactly was included in the set. does anyone have any extra info on this? the extras i have are, a set of remote switches, con on track accessory, semaphore accessory, electro uncoupler, and some other odds and ends. 

thanks everyone!


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

There are 5 different listed Truscott sets listed in the Greenbergs sets Vol.3.#'s are 20556,20557,20558,20559,and 20560. Without the original set box it's hard to tell which one you might have. The remote turnouts, the cow on the track, (think that's what you mean), the semaphore, and the remote uncoupler didn't come with the set. Not all had the camera in the set. There are numerous variations of this set but all should have a 23788 suburban station along with a plastic or cardboard trestle set and a 753 or 23040 mountain, tunnel, and pass set. All would have a bag of cowboy and Indian figures, plus numerous instruction sheets along with enough track to make the long over and under track set up. Here is a completed ebay sale for an incomplete set. Hope this helps.https://www.ebay.com/itm/AMERICAN-F...=true&nordt=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557 There is also a known variation that came with the Washington (blue and gold) engine and the red and black combine vs. the green Franklin and normal yellow combine.


----------



## cale10 (Jun 15, 2013)

Thanks! i definetly have the trestles (i havent counted them though), the cardboard mountain scene, and the plastic station. seems like i have a somewhat complete set with some extras. Ive had this set for a little while and i was thinking recently that with all the extra track and accessories that i have with it, it would be fun to build a table and make a small permanent layout. In my opinion, these trains were made to be ran and i hate to see it in the box, but its also somewhat rare so im not sure what to do yet.


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

The choice is up to you but old trains are like old cars, a lot more fun using them than looking at them. I run everything I have, some less and some more, but all of them get a chance to stretch their legs. Have fun whatever you decide.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

My price guide lists those 5 sets at around $1400 bucks apiece. That one on ebay sold for just over $400...That's why they're called a price "guide". It goes to show you how the train hobby has taken a huge dump in the last 20 years.. It's still a valuable set, I would be careful running it. I too run everything, but now I have so many engines it would take me all day to run all of them, especially the ones I put away somewhere and can't seem to find,lol!!!


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I too agree old trains are like old cars. They both need to be run once in awhile.


----------

